# Rockwall Spring 2017 Field Trial



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks to all that have entered our trial.

Couple notes to all:
The trial will be run with all ducks. Feel free to share this info with anyone not using RTF.
Do not use your GPS for directions. See the map in the premium.
If you have any questions, feel free to call me on my cell (972-679-7297).

Should be a very fun trial.
Good luck to all.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

​Thanks for putting on the Field Trial!


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

great people and great grounds


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Ready Set GO.
Should be a fun trial, with weather better than last Dec.!

Just a reminder, Dog #37 starts Open. 
We should be starting on-time. Everything is going very smooth (if Char can post on RTF the night before the trial .

Good luck to all. We have some very competitive dogs and it will be an interesting trial.

Hope everyone has fun!!!!!


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Open callbacks to the 3rd series as I understand:
13 dogs back,:
3, 7, 8, 17,20, 21,23,28,34, 36, 37, 40, 44

off to dinner.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

danny farmer has 9 dogs
ted shih has 1
greg sharer has 1
bart peterson has 1
mark edwards has 1


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open to 4th
3,8,17,20,21,23,28,34,44


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Rockwall Spring 17 Field Trial.

Unofficial open results:

1st #21 B2R Right Turn Clyde QA2 MH W. Gill Greg Sharer (P

(new FC for Clyde!)

2nd #8 FC AFC Freeridin Miss Kitty Theodore Shih (A

3rd #20 He Shall Be Levon Milton McClure Danny Farmer 

4th #17 FC Castile Creeks Kingseeds Rebel Yell Jill Finch	Danny Farmer (P




RJ #23 Lakeside's Black Knight Jordan Musselman	Danny Farmer (P




Jams 3, 28, 34, 44

The Derby is on the last series. I am not marshaling the Derby which is why I have the time to post results .
Just taking a break. 




Congrats to all!


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Unofficial Derby results:
1st: 
10She Was Perfect Thursday Jill FinchJill Finch (A/Danny Farmer (P

2nd:

11Old Number Seven Brand Carl Beckstrom

3rd:

12Watermark's Patent Pending Larry Vaske

4th:
14Storm Warnings Tornado Ali Gary Nissalke

RJ: 
20Terlingua's Sister Act JH Michael ColganAdam Bally (P

Jams, 2, 13, 16,19


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

congrats Jill,Danny and Larry on the derby win. that girl Larry knows where the birds are in every series I've seen her run. 77 points is not too shabby


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Qual results and AM callbacks to the third:

Qualifying results (unofficial)
1st: #8 
Skywatch Sheriff ** Lou Vreeland
Skywatch Sheriff ** Lou Vreeland


2nd: #11

Watermark's You'll Remember Me Buddy Brian Herzog

3rd: #1

1Gallo Golden's RS Straight-No-Chaser Richard Cheatham

4th: #13
Calumet's BackRoad Super Sleuth QAA Charlene ChastainCharlene Chastain/Dale Sweeney

RJ: #9

Lonestar's Batten Down The Hatches Roy Mackey


AM callbacks to the 3rd: 4, 12, 15, 16, 23, 27, 30, 33, 36, 39, 41, 42, 43, 45, 46 (15 dogs back)

good luck all.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Amateur to 4th: 4,16,23,39,41,42,43,45,46


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Amateur
1. Foxx OH Hayes
2. Outlaw OH Vreeland
3. Kitty OH Shih
4. Levi OH McClure 
RJ Chef OH Krueger
JAM 23,45,46


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Congrats Ted, you and Kitty had a great weekend.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Lauren Hays and the new AFC Foxx on winning the Amateur and completing his Title on his Third Bday weekend


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all!!

Aaron*


----------

